# corn decoys?



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

Corn decoys do they work for snows? Are they legal in SD?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Only if you run 1500.... 1499 is not enough anything over 1500 is to many!


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Try the spinning silk corn decoy.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Make sure you get the flocked ones. The plastic ones are too shiny.

:lol:


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

wow thanks for the help guys! a simple no would have worked! seen them in cabelas had to ask!


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Just messin with ya. :beer:


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

If you have a good scouted spot you don't need that stuff.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I was just messing around, I guess if you had a ton of em they could work


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

WingedShooter7 said:


> I was just messing around, I guess if you had a ton of em they could work


 :laugh:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Lots of things are made to harvest hunters' money and not birds.....this may be one of them.

Alex


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

BeekBuster said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just messing around, I guess if you had a ton of em they could work
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I prefer to use the fake canola decoys myself.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

They make a conola decoy please i want one PM me haha


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe if you stack a bunch together and make like a 4' pile out of them the snows will think its a buffet, and snows like buffets!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Corn decoys do they work for snows?


I saw a guy using them and he had lured about 4 dozen "fake" geese into the field so it MUST work.


----------



## joseph schumacher (Oct 19, 2007)

which works better sweet corn or field corn decoys,or can they tell the difference?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> > Corn decoys do they work for snows?
> 
> 
> I saw a guy using them and he had lured about 4 dozen "fake" geese into the field so it MUST work.


That is about the funniest thing I have heard.


----------

